# Loom question



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

Hi, this is my first post in the Fiber Arts forum. I have a box of what might be kindling wood, or it might be something which would be useful to a weaver, lol.
I have not been able to identify it and wonder if someone here might know what it is-

The shipping label shows that the box was shipped from LeClerc in Canada.
The label on the end of the box says "Inca" and there is a model #7010.
Below that it says Cameleon Three Way Kit.

Any ideas?

My second question is- what would I need to make a rug like the one shown here- 
http://www.landofnod.com/family.aspx?c=570&f=1794&pc=70

I should add that I have zero experience at any kind of sewing, knitting, crocheting, or anything vaguely fiber-related, so I am at the bottom of the learning curve!

Thanks a bunch,

Elizabeth


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

if you google Le Clerc there is a site called Camillavalley or similar that'll pop up - they have some good descriptions of all looms made by Le Clerc over the years. Also I believe you can email them for info.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Goes to the LeClerc Inca Loom

http://www.camillavalleyfarm.com/weave/leclerchistory.htm


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

I emailed LeClerc last night and got a response this morning- the guy has no idea

I guess I will have to take some pictures of all of the pieces if someone doesn't recognize it soon.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to the Fold Elizabeth!

Your loom is on that site that Cyndi posted. That is if it is the actual loom and not just a piece of one. Once assembled and finished I would think you might be able to use that loom to make that rug. You would need rug warp and cut-up jeans into strips and sewn together.

If you go to the LeClerc site there are a few free books you can download. Are there any instruction in the box? If not you can also find the plans for the loom at the LeClerc site.

I would recommend you get some books and or join a few groups to learn more before you venture towards weaving. Of course you are always welcome to hang out here and ask questions. Yahoo has several groups that are good.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

Thanks for the replies.

What is in the box is definitely not a loom, but I am guessing it may be some kind of add on kit for the Inca loom.

I signed up for a beginning class which starts next week and I am going to take the box with me to see if anyone knows what it is. If I find out I'll let you know!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Have fun at your class. Please do let us know what you found in the box.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

The best first book for rag weaving (which is what the photo showed) is Rag Rug Handbook by Janet Meany and Paula P____. It is the type of book that you will use to get started and also to refer to many times through the years.

Remember, if you want to weave rag rugs, you will need a heavy-duty loom.

Good luck!


----------



## Denodster (Oct 5, 2017)

I ran across this old post while I was looking for the same manual, but then I found mine, I don't know if you still have this loom, but it's kinda neat. It can be built 3 different ways, here's the book: http://andrew.colchagoff.com/inca/


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

While this thread is over a decade old, the web site and company has the model Elisabeth mentions listed. Too bad the owner didn’t know it when she emailed him.

paul


----------

